

Open Source Google App Engine: AppScale version 1.5 - nlake44
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/appscale_community/63AiipRIbnQ/discussion

======
nlake44
For more information see <http://appscale.cs.ucsb.edu> and the code site at
<http://code.google.com/p/appscale>

